# What's on your bucket list?



## fernandorodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm currently working on a project to illustrate all the items on my bucket list. I'm hoping that by drawing each one it will give me the kick up the arse to get out there and get them done!

What's on your bucket list? And what steps are you taking to make them happen?









#1 - Cage dive with sharks in South Africa









#17 - Build a log cabin









#31 - Ride a dog sled in the Arctic Circle









#33 - Do ayahuasca


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

WOW! Those illustrations are so cool! Did you do them on the computer? I like your bucket list so far!

Anyway, my bucket list (so far and from memory) is:
1. Wing suit glide off mountains or helicopters
2. Board down a snow mountain or volcano
3. Start rock-climbing
4. Make my hair permanently wavy
5. Travel to Paris, Venice, Rome, Barcelona, Beijing, Tokyo, Fiji, Vanuatu, Rio De Janeiro, Porta Rica, Dili, etc
6. Move somewhere worry free and less caught up with money
7. Find my significant other, the ***** is hiding real good

:boogie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice job with the illustrations.

I am just working on becoming a better person at the moment.
I would like to see more of the world.
And either discover some new phenomenon or create something novel
Mostly though, I want to face more challenges that I would ordinarily find an excuse not to face.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Some of mine include

- See the northern lights 
- Visit Iceland
- Live in Scotland and Canada 
- Play in proper snow
- Go skiing
- Sleep under the stars


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Great idea with the illustrations 

1. Own a successful art or craft business
2. Carve a huge stone carving. 
3. Own a 300 gal plus aquarium or stock tank with big fish (bowfin, paco, etc as options)
4. Find a trilobite fossil 
5. Hunt for fire agates in the southwest 

I'll have to think of more


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I really like the artwork you did for your bucket list. Right now I don't really have a bucket list. I'll make one today and post it later.


----------



## fernandorodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you like 'em! Loving your bucket lists ideas, I hope you all get out there and do 'em.



TigerLilly02 said:


> WOW! Those illustrations are so cool! Did you do them on the computer? I like your bucket list so far!


Thanks very much, I ink them on paper then scan them in and add colour and texture on photoshop


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

1. Visit the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park
2. Go to atleast one Rock Concert
Those are the only 2 manditory things I want to happen. The rest in life I'll just have to adapt to. I need to save up fir these trips


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I will revise this list as I don't think most of what I put down was really in my heart.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

fernandorodriguez said:


> I'm currently working on a project to illustrate all the items on my bucket list. I'm hoping that by drawing each one it will give me the kick up the arse to get out there and get them done!
> 
> What's on your bucket list? And what steps are you taking to make them happen?
> 
> ...


This reminds me of a guy I once knew. He had a really nice cabin overlooking Mt. Hood in Oregon. I wouldn't mind having a log cabin myself now that I think about it. It was beautiful up there...I really miss those times. It sure makes me think about getting out of this ugly urban environment.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey now what's up with the guy in the green flannel? What the hell man! He's about to get mauled by a bear and you're standing safely on top of the cabin. I see how it is with you now LOL. I didn't notice that before.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the graphics! 

1. Learn Mandarin Chinese.
2. Go on an outdoor-sy adventure.
3. Teach my own class as a college student. 
4. Fly on an airplane for my first time. 
5. Study abroad (Japan, Netherlands, France, London, Singapore, etc.) 
6. Run the Boston Marathon
7. Run the NYC Half 
8. Create my own actual website 
9. GO SKYDIVING


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Nice graphics!
I have a lot on my bucket list. Far too much. All fantasies since I'm afraid to go after anything :mum


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Attend one of these:









- Visit each continent (financially a big ask but I don't really think you can say you've "seen the world" until you've done this). Will be going to the US later this year so that'll be 2 of 6 done 

- Achieve a body and appearance that looks impressive and helps grow my confidence.

The others I'm still working on, lol.


----------



## fernandorodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

> Attend one of these:


YES! I need to do this too, it would be so sick!



> - Visit each continent (financially a big ask but I don't really think you can say you've "seen the world" until you've done this). Will be going to the US later this year so that'll be 2 of 6 done


You can totally make this happen, Antarctica's the only tricky one, and I don't care what they say I like to think there's 7 continents. Asia and Europe are separate. So I've done 4 of 7.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't have a bucket list but I definitely want to see a total solar eclipse before I die.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I want to go to E3 and Comic Con before I die :b


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha, It just a fable, Maybe do a concert, Just a weirdo dream, I've been having where, I metaphorically kill Satan, With the illish concert ever made known to man,

Try and be in a relationship, And try and connecting with someone, And show love again.


----------



## BigStupidJellyfish (May 25, 2014)

I want to learn as many languages as I can and travel the world. I want to meet my relatives in Germany and be able to talk to them in their own language  And I want to go to comic con and hug all of my nerdy heros.


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

1. Have sex.
2. Travel asmuch as i can.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

1. travel to Iceland
2. camp out to see the Aurora Borealis
3. road trip across the states and north to British Columbia
4. see Pearl Jam in concert
5. adopt a litter of kittens or at least two from the same litter
6. feed a lion cub
7. sleep on a rooftop in Greece


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

See the Northern Lights, travel the world solo.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Visit California 

Drive A Monster Truck

Attend The Monster Jam World Finals In Las Vegas

Ride In A Fighter Jet

Visit Hawaii

Start A BMX Bicycle Company

Visit Australia 

Attend Interbike

Go To Comic Con

Cage Dive With Large Great White Sharks

Free Dive With A Great White Shark

Drive A NASCAR Sprint CUP Car


----------



## pemigwasset (May 28, 2014)

Just some little bits
-Learn to fluently speak Spanish, French, and German
-Find my career
-Visit all seven continents
-Ski Corbet's Couloir 
-Live in a city


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some more

Have a metal casting setup. At least for jewelry sized objects. Was really cool when they made rings in an art class I had in high school. I got to melt the silver for someone's ring but didn't finish the wax model in time to make my own.

Own lapidary equipment for making cabochons and helping me with stone carving

I'm waiting on both of these until I'm better at art and start bringing in some money from selling my art. Gives me motivation


----------



## Chris21 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice illustrations man.
Things I'm planning on doing;
- Traveling the world as much as I can (In particular Japan, Jamaica and USA)
- See a few wonders of the world, like northern lights, red rock, grand canyon
- Skydiving
- Travel in a plane (Never done it)
- Get behind the wheel of a Nissan GTR 
- Have a successful career in IT
- Finally, own a nice house and have a loving family


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Visit East Asia.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WTF is a bucket list?


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

Have sex. And have more sex after that, hopefully.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> WTF is a bucket list?


A list of things you would like to do before you "kick the bucket", an expression meaning die.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Go to a big fan convention like Comic Con.
Go to a music festival. 
Graduate
Have sex 
Do something meaningful
Learn a new language or at least master Spanish
Write and get published


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

WhatBITW said:


> Attend one of these:


When I first saw this I thought you wanted to win a championship belt at Wrestlemania :lol

For me:
- Go Kayaking 
- Go Ziplining 
- Learn to play guitar
- Travel to different continents
- Gain 40lbs
- Be confident
- Skydiving
- Hang gliding


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> For me:
> - Go Kayaking


Depending on where you live that one should be pretty easy to achieve. First time I went kayaking I rented one on a river. A lot of places drive you and the kayaks miles upstream. You then kayak downstream to the rental place. I enjoyed it. The only thing that made me majorly anxious was the bus ride with the people to the drop off point.

If that bothers you going during the less busy season and during a typical work day should help. Most of the people were canoeing and on the kayak I was able to get way ahead of them. Might've been the river was shallow in parts though because they kept grounding their canoes.



> Posts: 999


 Congrats when you reach a thousand!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

let's see:

1: find IRL friends
2: join a club on campus
3: find a girlfriend/have sex
4: graduate from college
5: visit Norway; the scenery there is beautiful
6: go to an Anathema concert; they're my fav band
7: find a decent job


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> When I first saw this I thought you wanted to win a championship belt at Wrestlemania :lol
> 
> For me:
> - Go Kayaking
> ...


Well, they do say the sky's the limit right?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Depending on where you live that one should be pretty easy to achieve. First time I went kayaking I rented one on a river. A lot of places drive you and the kayaks miles upstream. You then kayak downstream to the rental place. I enjoyed it. The only thing that made me majorly anxious was the bus ride with the people to the drop off point.
> 
> If that bothers you going during the less busy season and during a typical work day should help. Most of the people were canoeing and on the kayak I was able to get way ahead of them. Might've been the river was shallow in parts though because they kept grounding their canoes.
> 
> Congrats when you reach a thousand!


Yeah, I think there is a place where I could rent a kayak, I'll look more into it. I've been meaning to do some outdoor activities; I want to start off simple, then if I like it do more daring things.

Thanks. Wow, 1000. Didn't think I would make so many posts.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Live in Cali for a time just to see how it is 
Go to Vegas
Enjoy some time on the beach
Bungle jump off a bridge
Race track driving 
See the Scandinavian countries
Get a GF / have sex (This is low down but it might come true)


Tons more but cant think of them right now off the top of my head


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Chris21 said:


> Nice illustrations man.
> Things I'm planning on doing;
> - Have a successful career in IT
> - Finally, own a nice house and have a loving family


Good luck with the IT career. I have at least finished my education with IT degree but still no luck in the very hard job market. I hope to have a career in IT too but I would settle for a good paying job.

Wish you the best for the nice house and loving family, We all want that eventually


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll comeback to this again when I figure out what I really want to do. 


*edited* I read through this list and I'm making things up as I type. I have no bucket list at this point in my life.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Run my own business.

Have a dog, at least 2 cats and a mean-spirited parrot.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Run my own business.
> 
> Have a dog, at least 2 cats *and a mean-spirited parrot.*


 I'm scared ****less of those things! They always look mean.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> When I first saw this I thought you wanted to win a championship belt at Wrestlemania :lol
> 
> For me:
> - Go Kayaking
> ...


Went kayaking this morning! There wasn't much to see, just trees and seagulls, but it was very enjoyable. Definitely do it again.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

- Go to a Steelers game
- Visit Sweden and Iceland
- Get the f*** out of NY state
- Meet Mikael Akerfeldt
- Try peyote
- Visit some distilleries in Scotland
- Get married
- Die happy


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a bucket list for every continent.
I should probably find that...


----------



## Chump Change (Jun 11, 2014)

Visit Germany
Live in a house again


----------



## pizzaman (Jul 11, 2014)

Wooow nice illustrations.

1. Go to an amusement park and ride roller coasters all day long.
Need to get a decent job next summer so I can pay for the air plane tickets

2. Get an autograph from my favourite singer


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

-Travel to Japan
-Get another dog (preferably a St.Bernard)
-Go to college, graduate and find a decent job
-Be fluent in French 
-Overcome my SA (IMPOSSIBLE, I know)
-Find a partner
-NEVER HAVE KIDS (not sure if this is something that goes on your bucket list but anyway)
-Move out on my own ASAP
-Move into a bigger city when nobody knows me 
-Get drunk (haha, I hate alcohol and don't think I would ever be able to do it, lol.)
-Go to a concert 
-Attend Vidcon and meet Charles Trippy


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Get back to where I once was
Then get MUCH farther
Possibly move to a new country, the tropics maybe.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Sadly, I don't have one. I will just go with whatever I feel like doing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Catch a 20lb bass.


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

Not really made one, would be nice to set things to go for in life; Although I'd probably not get very far in it, I might consider making one.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

Start a covers band

Get a girlfriend that makes the hair stand on the back of my neck, rather than settling for someone that leaves me cold.
Get fitter and look better 
Find a place of my own and not live with my overbearing housemate
Become a clear and confident speaker
Get back at a few people that have ****ed me over
Learn to speak another language

I'm working on achieving all these things.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I have two things:

1. Get some of my writing published. At least one thing and it doesn't have to even be something big. I just want it to be something other than my hometown paper, which is the only place I've been published as of now.

2. Travel out of the country at least once. Ideally it would actually be more than once, but I'm going to shoot for once for now.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

#33 Ayahuasca my dad has done this when he worked close to the amazon in peru. I was born in Peru.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not sure if it counts, but my main priority is to find a serious relationship. I know it sounds a bit cliche and sappy, but I really want to get it down before I focus on anything else, really.

But I also want to;

1. Go skydiving
2. Get so drunk I pass out  (this is a weird one, but I'm a weird person)
3. Go either deep sea diving or freshwater diving
4. Go to University
5. Own either a house or a decent apartment (not one of those rundown ones )
6. Own a nice car (preferably, BMW, Mercedes, Sportslimousine, Audi)
7. Have children (this one isn't for everyone, but it's something that's very close to my heart, even though I feel like I'd fail pretty bad at it at first)
8. Finally make progress out of social anxiety, ie. make new friends

These all might seem a bit strange, and most of them require a well paying job (I mean, a _really_ well paying job), and a lot of them will also need to coincide with the course of time (I doubt I'll be having children until I'm at least 21), but I want to aim high so I can head out of College optimistically.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> When I first saw this I thought you wanted to win a championship belt at Wrestlemania :lol
> 
> For me:
> - Go Kayaking
> ...


Went ziplining today at the CNE. It was fun! Really nervous when I was about to go; I swung backwards for most of the ride, lol. The amount of stairs that I had to walk up was brutal.

I'm sure there are a lot more things that I want to do, but can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

1) Travel around Western Europe via a contiki tour. Doing this next year 

2) Paragliding/hot air balloon ride - scared of heights and crashing into power lines but the view would be amazing 

3) Roadtrip around the US

4) Buy a nice house in the suburbs 

5) Find a satisfying and fulfilling job

6) lastly I want kids someday, ideally after ticking all of the above but this Is life and you don't always get things in the right order


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Awkto Awktavious said:
> 
> 
> > When I first saw this I thought you wanted to win a championship belt at Wrestlemania
> ...


Wow you're ticking off lots in your list. Good job


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

This is a fun thread!  Okay... my bucket list..

No. 1 is something extremely personal that I won't share here.

2) Achieve the ultimate piano-playing technique and -abilities.

3) Find my true love and marry her (yes its cheesy, I know).

4) Live on a farm.

5) Overcome and get rid of all my psychological issues.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Raise a dog
Travel to Southeast Asia 
Go skydiving
Go paragliding
Fight in a cage fight
Learn BJJ, Muay Thai, Aikido

Not in that order necessarily. I need to know martial arts before going in the cage aha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Get rid of all my mental issues 
~ Stop self-harming (eventually)
~ Get a sleeve tattoo (left arm)
~ Find true love
~ Find a solid job
~ Have a kid??? (still thinking about this one)


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

get laid


----------

